# Heatmor Boiler is boiling over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Mar 9, 2011)

I woke up at 6 this morning and saw steam coming from the top of the boiler. It read 215 F. It was shut down but I am not sure what happened to make it go that high. What would cause this. The aqua stat is set on 170 F and the safety shutoff is 190 F. Could the aqua stat have stuck and the fan kept going? I am not sure but I hope someone here can help me figure this out. It has done the same thing 1 other time in the last three months.Thanks steve


----------



## beerman6 (Mar 9, 2011)

Happened to me before on my Global Hydronics.
One of the draft door solenoids would stick open so the fire would just keep going.
I dont know if yours has these or not,but I would check there first.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Mar 9, 2011)

beerman6
I have no solenoids but wonder if the relay for the fan could be sticking open


----------



## beerman6 (Mar 9, 2011)

gotta be getting air from somewhere...

Bad door seal(s)?


----------



## Forky (Mar 9, 2011)

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> I woke up at 6 this morning and saw steam coming from the top of the boiler. It read 215 F. It was shut down but I am not sure what happened to make it go that high. What would cause this. The aqua stat is set on 170 F and the safety shutoff is 190 F. Could the aqua stat have stuck and the fan kept going? I am not sure but I hope someone here can help me figure this out. It has done the same thing 1 other time in the last three months.Thanks steve


 
My dealer came in and did a smoke test when I thought my Heatmor was running hot and going through too much wood. He blocked the chimney and ran a cycle with the fan and I had a caulk joint leaking near the door. Half tube of caulk later, hole was filled and I was good to go. You have air coming from somewhere keeping the fire stoked, once you find where you can find out what needs to be fixed. Good luck!


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 9, 2011)

isn't that why you bought a HEAT MORE and not a heat-less? :msp_flapper:
Did you check the water level? Did the outside temps rise during the night? Cleanout door good?


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Mar 9, 2011)

I just got off the phone with the main distributor in the area. He told me that the flu extension ( from heatmor) would cause a suction on very windy days. He said he had the same problem. the solution is to drill to two 3/8 holes in the sides of the original flu pipe. It will keep from drawing a suction from inside the furnace and it will just suck air from the outside up the flu. Thank you to Tom at Wabash Woodstoves and all you guys here. I got me some holes to drill.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## beerman6 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hope that does it fer ya.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 9, 2011)

Creosote can cause flapper door in front of blower to stick open.


----------



## mimilkman1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've had my CB do that a couple of times, when I was burning ash or a wood that "pops", a small clinker would stick in the flapper door and leave it open just enough to keep the fire going.

Kyle


----------



## Mike44665 (Oct 14, 2011)

Steve,

So I figure you don't have your high temp aqua stat wired in? If mine hits the high temp stat I have two alarm bells in the house ringing also the house goes into heat mode and over rides the stat in the house to pull heat from the Heatmor. Need some ideas, PM me. 

Mike


----------



## woodman6666 (Oct 14, 2011)

My guess is door seal.


----------



## baroil92 (Oct 14, 2011)

Had it happen to me last year on my WoodMaster,( faulty flapper over the blower,) rubber was tore and when the solenoid closed, the flapper would get cocked to one side, allowing air to sneek by.


----------



## newb (Oct 15, 2011)

This just happened to my Heat Mor 400. If your sure your door seal is OK and your ash door is closed tight then it's your blower damper doors. Your blowers are held on by 2 thumb nuts. Make sure your power is off take out your blower(s) and wire brush the doors to make sure they are free and clear. Remember to fill your furnace back up with water. Pete


----------



## augercreek (Oct 15, 2011)

most likely cause is that the blower damper is held open by creosote build up


----------



## beerman6 (Oct 15, 2011)

:jester: Thread is 7 months old.


----------

